# On The Bench



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

I've seen alot in sports over the years, but I admit to never really appreciating the way injured players must feel. To have to sit there and watch everyone else doing what you love to do, knowing you can't get in the game and there's nothing you can do about it.........

Well, that sort of tells the story of this "season" so far in South Eastern Massachusetts. There was this teaser before Christmas, and since then nothing more than an inch or so. So now I'm grouped with laid up jocks and Chinese hookers.

For six frigging weeks now I've watched the news looking for the announcement that a nice whopper of a Nor'easter was headed our way. Instead, my neighbors are planting their tomatoes. This just can't suck enough!

I want to plow dammit! Sure, I want the money. But, I miss _*the job.*_


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bites don't it--Those weather guys tease us 5 days out then the night before say it goes out to sea! Blows! More rain tonight maybe something Sunday night!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i know how both feel...no snow and i had to miss 3/4 my senior year of highschool football season with a torn ACL


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless*

Stop by my shop, i will be happy to show you the FACTORY GREASE on our new kubota cab tractor/snowblower! :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll bring the Dunkin's coffee and we can reanact the commercial! Now no white stuff for the weekend! Looks like you might be doing yard clean ups next week!


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

douglasl330 said:


> I'll bring the Dunkin's coffee and we can reanact the commercial! Now no white stuff for the weekend! Looks like you might be doing yard clean ups next week!


It's a riot you mention that. That commercial with the two guys in plows ready to duel it out over one snowflake has been playing in my head alot lately. It must be my frustration manifesting itself, but for us around here, it's all too true. I'm sitting here looking out at the rain expecting to hear talk of the Boston Marathon on the news.........is it really February??
I feel bad for the construction and landscape guys who must really be taking a financial hit this season. Sure, I've lost out on a good amount of dough, but I still have my full time job. For the guys out there who really count on plowing to supplement their winter incomes, this has to be nothing less than a nightmare.
Praying for a blizzard in Taunton...........


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*plowing for a living!*

You are correct johntwist,this kind of winter is tough for landscapers. We learned a long time ago you can't count on snow, you must have an emergency (snowless winter) fund. If you count on snow to survive & you get a winter like this, you can get in too deep to climb out. My mindset on new snow equipment is make enough the first season to pay it off and reap the profits after that, sometimes it doesn't go that way!


----------

